# Extra light Philadephia with everything!



## caleycampbell (Jun 8, 2010)

*Extra light Philadelphia with everything!*

I have discovered Philadelphia spread goes with everything. I am a healthy eater so i use the Extra light spread which tastes exactly the same  

Caleys fave pasta recipe; 

Wheat pasta(any shape  ) 
Mushrooms 
Onions 
Peppadew Peppers 
Chicken 
Garlic 
Salt and Pepper 
Balsamic vinegar 
Extra light Philadelphia spread

Fry veg and chicken in Olive oil, add the garlic(as much as you want  ) then add salt and pepper to taste, Finish off with a splash of Balsamic vinegar 
Cook pasta and add veg, chicken and Philadelphia to it 
Finished off adding salt, pepper, balsamic vinegar and drizzle over some olive oil(the fresher, the better) 
Voila! a super healthy pasta meal that tastes like its straight out of a restaurant! 

Let the addiction begin....


----------



## Claire (Jun 8, 2010)

I cannot buy this product locally, but will say that philly with either an Indian chutney or hot pepper jelly/jam is super.  I either put them out separately or pour a jar over a cube of philly, then serve them with crackers on the side.  This disappears whenever put out for a party, and can be presented in holiday manner (think of color selection).


----------



## caleycampbell (Jun 8, 2010)

Mmmm nice. I love the contrast between Philly and hot stuff. I made Piri Piri chicken salad and added some Philly and it cooled it down a lot!


----------



## babetoo (Jun 8, 2010)

love love love it, however can't eat much . it is very salty, can't have .


----------

